# Lecteur carte sim pour MacBook Air



## orilem (11 Juin 2013)

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire s'il possible d'utiliser une lecteur externe avec une carte sim (style 3G de chez orange ou SFR) pour être connecté à internet sur un MacBook Air si on n'as pas internet à la maison?
Merci


----------



## Oizo (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Oui j'ai par exemple une clé 3G de chez Orange, elle fonctionne parfaitement sur Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui j'ai par exemple une clé 3G de chez Orange, elle fonctionne parfaitement sur Mac.



Décidément, toujours à la pointe des combats perdus d'avance, toi ! 

orilem, la réponse est "non", son exemple n'est pas bon, parce qu'il lit les questions en diagonale et les comprend donc mal : il parle d'une clé USB, pas d'une carte SIM. Il n'existe aucun moyen d'utiliser une carte SIM sur un ordinateur, ça ne fonctionne que dans un téléphone, ces cartes là !


----------



## Oizo (12 Juin 2013)

Non absolument pas, la clé 3G est un lecteur externe de carte SIM, je peux même y mettre la carte SIM de mon iPhone dedans et envoyer des SMS avec en plus de la connexion internet.

Tu as déjà vu une clé USB 3G sans carte SIM ? :hein:

Je rajouterai qu'il existe également des boîtiers qui permettent en y mettant sa carte SIM, de créer un réseau wifi à partir du 3G. Mais même sans boîtier l'iPhone permet de le faire (partage de connexion).  Voir juste si c'est compris dans l'abonnement mobile...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Voir juste si c'est compris dans l'abonnement mobile...



Ben ça fait une différence de taille, toutes les clés "3G" que j'ai vu avaient une carte SIM spécifique inutilisable dans un téléphone !


----------



## Oizo (12 Juin 2013)

Ce n'est pas le cas de celle que j'ai en tout cas, la carte sim de la clé 3G fonctionne dans un téléphone, pour la connexion internet et les SMS, seuls les appels sont impossibles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le cas de celle que j'ai en tout cas, la carte sim de la clé 3G fonctionne dans un téléphone, pour la connexion internet et les SMS, seuls les appels sont impossibles.



C'est bien ce que je te disais, la fonction première d'un téléphone, c'est de pouvoir téléphoner, donc si tu ne peux pas ça ne fonctionne pas, ce sont bien des cartes SIM spécifiques, pas celle du tél ! En outre, de telles clés ne sont pas en vente dans le commerce, elles sont fournies avec la carte SIM qui va avec, tu ne peux pas en acheter une séparément, hors abonnement !


----------



## Oizo (12 Juin 2013)

Eh si on peut en acheter sans abonnement et sans carte sim, va faire un tour sur amazon par exemple si tu n'es pas convaincu.

Il suffit ensuite soit de prendre la carte sim de son téléphone et l'utiliser pour se connecter à Internet avec cet clé (dans ce cas un abonnement standard avec le net fonctionnera). Soit de prendre un abonnement spécifique pour la clé. Mais dans ce cas vaut mieux prendre la clé chez l'opérateur elle sera moins cher.

Voilà je pense avoir répondu précisément à la question de orilem qui pourra opter soit pour une clé 3G, soit pour un boîtier 3G wifi.


----------



## garnus (2 Janvier 2014)

Oizo a dit:


> Eh si on peut en acheter sans abonnement et sans carte sim, va faire un tour sur amazon par exemple si tu n'es pas convaincu.
> 
> Il suffit ensuite soit de prendre la carte sim de son téléphone et l'utiliser pour se connecter à Internet avec cet clé (dans ce cas un abonnement standard avec le net fonctionnera). Soit de prendre un abonnement spécifique pour la clé. Mais dans ce cas vaut mieux prendre la clé chez l'opérateur elle sera moins cher.
> 
> Voilà je pense avoir répondu précisément à la question de orilem qui pourra opter soit pour une clé 3G, soit pour un boîtier 3G wifi.


Une nouvelle solution semble se dessiner.... a voir la carte sd pour nano sim mais pour port spécifiques à priori ?

Huawei propose une SD Card 3G avec logement pour nano-SIM


----------



## PDD (5 Janvier 2014)

Et si on veut simplement recopier (pour une sauvegarde) les contacts de sa carte sim sur un Mac, y a t-il une solution?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2014)

Tout dépend de ton tél, certains le permettent, d'autres pas.


----------



## PDD (6 Janvier 2014)

Mon Motorola est trop vieux pour se connecter à mon Mac par la prise usb, c'est pourquoi je cherche un lecteur de carte sim à connecter directement sans passer par le gsm.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Mon Motorola est trop vieux pour se connecter à mon Mac par la prise usb, c'est pourquoi je cherche un lecteur de carte sim à connecter directement sans passer par le gsm.



Ben oui, mais ça, ça n'existe pas !


----------



## PDD (6 Janvier 2014)

Bien dommage...


----------



## Oizo (6 Janvier 2014)

Bien sûr que ça existe, il faut juste bien se renseigner avant d'acheter sur la compatibilité du logiciel de lecture de carte SIM avec le Mac.
Par exemple :
Cartes mémoires BLUEWAY MULTICARDREADERSFR: Lecteur multi cartes USB 12 en 1

Mais le plus simple est d'emprunter quelques minutes un portable qui permet d'envoyer les contacts de la SIM en Bluetooth en vCard au Mac (reconnu directement par le carnet d'adresses). Beaucoup de modèles le permettent.


----------

